# Species recommendation?



## kieran_119 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 260 litre tropical tank and so far, i have:
- 5 guppies
- 5 tetras (4 x-ray and 1 lemon)
- 4 gouramis
- 2 mollies
- 2 red clawed crabs
- 1 khuli loach
- 1 swordtail (male)
- 1 glass catfish (did have 2, but unfortunately one passed)
- 1 curvier's bichir

I really want to get some more fish, but more exotic and colourful fish, can anybody recommend any species that are atleast 3 or so inches? :fish9:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would get a couple more khulis, since they are a schooling fish, and need groups of 4+. Same with the glass catfish. Getting another few lemons wouldn't hurt, they need schools too

The bichir might soon become a problem though; they grow to 36 cm, and are predatory, so you might soon find yourself with missing fish. You might want to either move that, or move everything else so you don't lose fish to it. Keep it well fed (will make it grow faster) and it should leave other fish alone. I'm not sure about the length and width of your tank, but if a fish grows that big, make sure there's plenty of room for it.

What kind of gouramis do you have? Some species apparently love to fight, some grow big, some stay small, need a bit more info on them.

Looks ok for now though, just watch out with those livebearers too. Lol, have you seen the tank on youtube with 2000 guppies?


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

About Guppies they give new born every month practically. Lemon tetras need to be at least 6 If you want colorful fish try blue german cichlid they are gorgeous


----------



## kieran_119 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've been looking at getting some more glass catfish for a while now. They're quite nice lol. Are the blue german cichlid alright to put in with the fish I've got? I've heard chichlids like to eat anything iheir tank lol


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wouldn't get a cichlid right now. As I said, you might run into trouble anyways with that bichir, and I'm guessing, depending on size, that will be what eats your fish. Take care of that however you are going to, then get friends for all the fish that need friends. After that, I personally wouldn't add more fish, but wait and see on it.


----------

